# New website



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, since my seperation from my wife and divorce I don't have a lot of room to do my props yet. Hopfully soon. But I have been making websites in the mean time. My newest one is a Halloween links page. Was told today that it might be brought up in the next Rotten Flesh Radio Broadcast. I can't wait. Here are the two sites.

www.planetgravemarker.com
www.hauntseeker.com


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

DeathTouch.......nice work guy.....I posted my haunt on HauntSeeker.

Muf


----------

